# I need some songs for a school projects.



## Splych (Jun 9, 2010)

So the songs have to be about one of the topics:
- Poverty
- Environment
- War
- Drug Abuse
- Child Abuse

There were a few other... But I just can't remember them.
Of course, they have to explain one of the given topics.

What we do is get the song, 
and then collect pictures that will depict the theme/meaning.

I have no song xP.
Seeing as this is a forum,
the music community should have a good idea/choices of songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There's one with U2, but it is used... so no good.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2010)

Black Sabbath - War Pigs

It is an anti-war song. Specifically, the Vietnam War.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jun 9, 2010)

this is one of my favorite coke songs


----------



## logical thinker (Jun 9, 2010)

This one is about *war*:
The Cranberries - Zombie


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 9, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> So the songs have to be about one of the topics:
> - Drug Abuse


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 9, 2010)

you could probably through this in drug abuse
R.E.M. - Losing My Religion


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2010)

A positive look on marijuana


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 9, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> So the songs have to be about one of the topics:
> - Poverty


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Suzanna Veg - Luka
- About child abuse.


----------



## Gore (Jun 9, 2010)

Environment


----------



## monkat (Jun 9, 2010)

...It's kinda about war


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

About war:

Iron Maiden - 2 Minutes to Midnight


It's a reference to the Doomsday Clock's closest time to midnight, its anti-war.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 9, 2010)

Another war song.  Might not be your cup of tea though! lol



And another classic about war.


----------



## doeo (Jun 9, 2010)

Splych said:
			
		

> *a school projects.*



Lol try steeling one of the RuneScape songs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



BEHOLD, THE USELESSNESS OF DOEO.


----------



## Domination (Jun 9, 2010)

Drug Abuse:

It talks about QotSA's experience in taking drugs to write songs

Plus, the whole song itself is kinda dopey.

War:

Anti-nuclear, and most likely anti cold war, due to U.S. and U.S.S.R.'s nuclear arms race.


----------



## Splych (Jun 10, 2010)

woah thanks...
a LOT of song choices !

did i forget to mention, 
it has to be at least 3 minutes long?
and not longer than 5 minutes.

i am gonna be listening to these songs so i know which one i will choose.


----------



## Exaltys (Jun 10, 2010)

It's 6 minutes but oh so good.

The Slip - Even Rats



Way above 5 minutes but:

Oceanlab - Miracle (Michael Cassette Remix)


----------

